# Trout in the Surf?



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

When will be the best time for trout to be in the surf? WIll they be running the surf by Good Friday, or is that too early? I am a freshwater fisherman, but love to wade the surf for trout with my teenage son. Is there anyone that can give me some good spots and advice to help me put my boy on some surf trout & reds! I've gone down there several times in the past and only had a couple trips of catching fish, even in good conditions. I fish Galveston & Surfside areas mainly.

Thanks 2Cool!!!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Depends on the water temp and the bait thats showing up


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

July seems to be the best imo. Don't worry about waves or wind so much as water clarity and presence of bait. I've been in waves that would have you soaked from head to toe and limited quickly.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

They will start showing up when the water hits 70 degrees. They will be thick come June and july.


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Usually June/July. However back in the day of pier fishing, I witnessed a man catch monster trout off the pier/jetty in December then proceed to catch 1 more and loose the last one which was even bigger. Live finger mullet was the bait he managed to net out of the bait hole off the rocks which is now silted in.


----------



## shutout (Mar 2, 2014)

I've had my best luck (especially for bigger fish) from May 1- June 15 in the surf when you can catch it right. My go to lure for this period is a 3/4 oz gold spoon that I throw as far as I can and reel as fast as I can.


----------



## Bernard (Nov 7, 2013)

shutout said:


> ... and reel as fast as I can.


Love it! I once told a buddy "Do you really think that you can reel in a lure as fast as a fish can swim?" when suggesting he just reel in crazy fast. Incidentally, this was for real aggressive trout (the freshwater kind). Sometimes, fast is great.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Not a trout person(I love to harass the drum and redfish) but I have seen guys throwing arties absolutely kill the trout in the surf when the temps are up. A spot that some guys seem to like is off Beach Rd. 4/5 out of Surfside next to the cell phone tower and further up towards San Luis Pass the "Condos", made of concrete I think.
Good luck!


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

You can catch them now if the water is in good condition. I once caught a limit of 20 inchers on April 17 a few years ago...Had the beach all to myself since everyone else thought it was too early.


----------

